# Macro C&C from a few days ago...



## dak1b (May 16, 2010)

Hello All!

Went home for the week and some some good shots up north. (northern california) bay area. Tell me what you think. C&C Welcome!!!

I love macro photography...its the best!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen:

For this pic I wanted to create a bokeh.
1)






2)





3)





4)


----------



## dak1b (May 16, 2010)

any thoughts?


----------



## D-B-J (May 16, 2010)

really shallow dof. the only one i like is the last one.


----------

